

Marijuana: Much More Than You Wanted To Know - gwern
http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/01/05/marijuana-much-more-than-you-wanted-to-know/

======
hashberry
This is painful to read. Manipulating and making up numbers, reclassifying
demographics ("teens" vs 20-year-olds), and then concluding that we should
"concentrate all of our research and political energy on how marijuana affects
driving" even though a study was quoted that "increased availability of
marijuana is actually associated with decreased car accidents."

~~~
samelawrence
Agreed. This is the kind of op-ed that poses as hard science, or at best,
scientific journalism.

The opinion of the writer is pretty obvious, which is really okay, but it is
framed as "research", and a set of conclusions he arrived at, rather than
began with.

